# Urumqi City, Xinjiang(Chinese Turkestan), China II



## wigo (Jan 23, 2006)

00998 said:


> Where is communist red chinese youth, where is some goddamned f**king political shit. They just keep throwing shit everywhere and their brains still keep staying in the period of cultural revolution.


Red China, so what? I think you need to look at this first, http://www.globescan.com/news_archives/bbcpoll06-3.html, you are nothing but a nasty citizen from a nasty country. BTW, this poll is just one of several which unanimously show that people across the world, even in English speaking UK and Australia, dislike your democractic motherland much more than Red China.

Be aware, you the the person who threw the political issue here in the first place.


----------



## 00998 (Dec 12, 2005)

wigo said:


> Red China, so what? I think you need to look at this first, http://www.globescan.com/news_archives/bbcpoll06-3.html, you are nothing but a nasty citizen from a nasty country. BTW, this poll is just one of several which unanimously show that people across the world, even in English speaking UK and Australia, dislike your democractic motherland much more than Red China.
> 
> Be aware, you the the person who threw the political issue here in the first place.


kk


----------



## wigo (Jan 23, 2006)

00998 said:


> Get life, stop keep coming to this democratic country by taking boats here, go back where u r from, ok? if u dont wanan get banned in this site...


sure, go head, ban me, if that is what democracy about? And you, go back to Europe, this land you call America belong to Native Indian.


----------



## 00998 (Dec 12, 2005)

wigo said:


> sure, go head, ban me, if that is what democracy about? And you, go back to Europe, this land you call America belong to Native Indian.


I am pleased to take ur words as quotation to the admin, then will show you what democracy means tomorrow. and I still wanna say tell your buddies stop coming by boats to the democratic countries. Here are full of refugees already...


----------



## Pho-sure (Nov 27, 2005)

Freedom for East Turkestan and Independence for Taiwan.


----------



## kingkong (Nov 2, 2005)

I am very disappointed by some guys' talking, I just pointed out some mistakes of this thread. 00998 you can make a mild statement!

btw: I am a muslim minority of China, I am living very happy.


----------



## chewys (Feb 4, 2004)

Pho-sure said:


> Freedom for East Turkestan and Independence for Taiwan.


Sure, and return Alaska, Hawaii and most of North American to the natives.
Or how about returning Russian Far East, the Greenland , NZ, Australia to the natives people.


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

don't even get bothered by those guys, wigo and kingkong. it's not worth it. They are nothing but some brained washed clowns. They only believe what they want to believe and what they were told. Pathetic, right? 

wigo and kingkong, you know the truth is beside you, that's enougha and that's all. Get happy, guys


----------



## wigo (Jan 23, 2006)

chewys said:


> Sure, and return Alaska, Hawaii and most of North American to the natives.
> Or how about returning Russian Far East, the Greenland , NZ, Australia to the natives people.


Easy, this guy is a Philipinos who keeps making offensive comments. Just leave other countries along, and this guy as well. :weirdo:


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

not really, I heard Pho-sure is from Vietnam, a notorious clown who has been banned 100 times  what a loser!


----------



## muchbetter (Dec 28, 2003)

Let's leave politics alone please.
Whatever 00998's purpose is, he showed us the true and modern Urumqi city and people's lives which foreigners seldom have a chance to see.


----------



## kingkong (Nov 2, 2005)

I wish all the political discussion stop here now!
And also wish who want to post some other countrys' pictures with a neutral viewpoint.

Donot imply something, because you are not the person of that country!


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Great pics, bad discussion.


----------



## Metroland (Apr 27, 2005)

someone should really ban 00998, his comments are outrageous.


----------



## TheTramp (Dec 2, 2004)

i wonder, does xinjiang today have a close relationship with central asian states? does beijing allow it to establish direct trade and cultural relations with them, or does it instead try to discourage it (making all affairs go thru beijing's before going out)?


----------



## wigo (Jan 23, 2006)

^^^ 
This is first posted by hkskyline in this forum
Urumqi - New Trade Capital for the West 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Urumqi new trade capital for the west 
AP
Christopher Bodeen
Monday, March 13, 2006

Above the shouts of Afghan and Pakistani traders, a voice booms in heavily accented Putonghua in the airport in Urumqi, Xinjiang.

"You've got 20,000 meters of cloth?" a bearded trader thunders into a phone. "Great, but don't bother waking the boss. I'll call when I land."

Merchants from Lahore, Karachi and Kabul are struggling to get their purchases aboard a flight to Islamabad.

Businessmen in skull caps and traditional shalwar kameez outfits heave massive bundles to the check-in counter. Off to one side, their partners guard stacks of radio-controlled planes, talking dolls and stuffed animals.

Regional traders are flocking to Urumqi, now a city of four million people. They are part of a revival of a modern-day Silk Road powered by mobile phones and air travel.

Pakistan's trade with China grew 26 percent to a record US$3 billion (HK$23.4 billion) in 2004. It is projected to grow by another US$2 billion for 2005.

Sino-Indian trade has soared in recent years, from a mere US$1 billion in 1991 to US$13.6 billion last year.

The growth can be traced in part to Beijing's drive to lift incomes in the west. Xinjiang has seen its economy boom over the past half-decade: its total trade more than tripled between 2000 and 2004 to US$6 billion.

Trade is conducted in languages including English, the region's native Uygur and, increasingly, Putonghua.

Urumqi now boasts 50-story office blocks, gaudy stores and nightclubs. For sheer glitz and opportunity, there isn't a metropolis to rival it within 2,000 kilometers.

Traders say there's still plenty of room for growth, particularly if free- trade zones are set up.

Yet, like many watching the country's explosive growth, China-based shoe manufacturer Kasheef Gulzar worries that its massive exports will overwhelm businesses such as Pakistan's once-vaunted leather industry.

"It's hard to match their design and quality. They're becoming a kind of center of gravity for regional trade."


----------



## Puertalian (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow im as patriotic/democratic/freedom of speech american as anyone but this has gotten out of hand. i have no problems with anyones political views, when they are thoughtfully said and politely stated. really, can no one hold a civilized blogversation ( i made that word up myself hehe) about their OPINIONs anymore? im not on anyones side but this whole thing just seems blown out of proportion. I appreciate China for its rich culture, vibrant cities, and amazing history. I wont, however, choose to make hateful remarks to its citizens because i dont like its government. true i believe the Chinese government is a little misguided, but no more than the that of the U.S., my own country's is.
But great looking city, i would love to visit someday!


----------



## didu (Jun 13, 2005)

00998 said:


> I still wanna say tell your buddies stop coming by boats to the democratic countries. Here are full of refugees already...


I believe you are talking about the speciality of the Vietnamese and middle
eastern people ...


----------



## zergling (Jul 5, 2004)

Jue said:


> You mean, China is part of the ROC?
> 
> Since you're always so insistent, here's the CIA's map:
> 
> ...


"China" being part of ROC or taiwan being part of China mean exactly the same thing anyways...
I think it's kind of too obvious why China will never let go of Tibet...


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Pho-sure said:


> Freedom for East Turkestan and Independence for Taiwan.


Seems that you really get desperate and hysterical. It's pathetic that that cannot change anything. Ha Ha Ha!


----------

